# Deal or No Deal



## Ancient City Velo (Mar 3, 2022)

Roadmaster girls tanks, very good condition.  Original Paint
9 Hole rack, complete, ready to install with reflector
Rear drop stand in primer
All items shown are included in this Deal or No Deal


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Mar 3, 2022)

Rear stand included


----------



## Dra (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m guessing you want to get offers on all 3 items? I’m interested in the stand


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 6, 2022)

I bid $65 on the stand; and hopefully the shipping will be a little less than $35 just for this?  That is how you do it @Dra if there is a grouping.


----------



## Dra (Mar 6, 2022)

Okay thanks


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Mar 7, 2022)

I'll list them separately,  I really wanted to get rid of all three for one money,
Thank you


----------



## Dra (Mar 7, 2022)

That’s what I thought


----------

